# Look 566 Frame Size



## TheChief

I am looking closely at the Look 566 but don't know what size I need. I don't have a Look dealer in my area and am concered about buying the right size. I am comfortably riding a Specialized Roubaix in Size 56 with following measurements of it sloping frame. 

Seat Tube (Center to Top): 515 mm 
Top Tube (Horizontal Effective): 565 mm 
Stand Over: 776mm 
Head Tube: 190mm 
Wheelbase: 1010mm 

In the Look 566 I don't know to order the Large (55) or XL (57) 
The same specs on the Look 566 are 
Top Tube: 55: 558mm 57: 574mm
Seat Tube: 55: 525mm, 57 545mm 
Seat Tube Virtual: 55: 575mm, 57: 590mm 
head Tube: 55: 185 57: 205mm 
Wheelbase: ? 
standover: 55: 791mm, 57: 808mm 

I am 6 foot even and have a 34 inch inseam.

Anybody tried these and know which size Look would be comparible to the Roubaix I ride?


----------



## C-40

*info...*

The size L/55 would be the closest fit and the largest that you should consider.

To make an accurate comparison, you have to consider not only the TT length, but the seat tube angle in order to compare the frame reach. The steeper STA on the 566 increases the reach by about 5mm, so the Specialized is only 2-3mm longer in reach than the LOOK. 

The LOOK's head tube is only 5mm shorter, which should not pose any problem, since both frames have relatively tall head tubes, compared to the racier models.


----------



## Blue 58

I just picked up my small 566 last week. It may not help you at all, but I'm 5'8" with a 31" inseam. I'm guessing you'd need a large.


----------



## TheChief

Just a little more information on the geometry.
The Look 566 has a seat tube angle of 73.7 degrees. The roubaix has a seat tube angle of 73.25.

I also am comfortable on a 57cm Orbea Opal that has standard slight slop geometry with a top tube horizontal virtual of 57cm and seat tube of 57cm with a seat tube angle of 73.2.


----------



## TheChief

*I made the purchase!*

Based on seat tube difference my dealer said I could be happy either way but he finally recommend the XL (57) Look 566. Other reasons he noted were the compact bars on the 566 and my longer arms and my penchant to ride more upright.

I really respected everyones opinion on RBR and fully planned to choose based on people opinion in this forum. But I went with the 57 with Rival components. I should get the bike in a couple days and will put some miles on her.

I will report back with my opinion on the size that and will compare it to standard geometry bikes I have riden. I will also include pictures and a review of the 2009 Rival components which I am a excited to try after reading Bicycling magazines review this month.

The Chief, out!


----------



## Arnozilla

*Where to oder?*

Could I ask you where you ordered your Look 566?

Thanks


----------



## rward325

My LBS (Sand Canyon Cyclery) in Irvine, CA has a L and an XL in stock. Both outfitted in SRAM Rival. I rode the Large and love it!


----------



## TheChief

*Look 566 in XL (57): perfect fit*

I had the bike for just about a week now and everything is great. The fit is just about perfect, it fits me like a standard 57 so it is true to size. I made the decision to buy the Rival build after reading Bicycling magazines stellar review in the Nov/Dec issue. The build was rounded off with some nice components. The FSA carbon pro bar is compact and ergo with a flattened top for semi-aero design. The Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels are about as standard as they get not light at all but they are built well and are going to be an excellent training wheel. The Hutchinson Equinox tires included are steel bead and were over 50 grams heavier that the folding bead Equinox which I had too. 

The Look frame and fork is beautiful and really a work of art. I am thrilled with the black and white paint with red pinstripes. There is even a nice little pinstripe detail on the top tube in front of the seat tube that finished it off nice. The bottom bracket is pretty stiff and on my trainer it flexes very little. I was surprised to see it flexed less than my aluminum bike. The rear stays appear pretty compliant and the bike does bob some on the trainer when I am sprinting out of the saddel. I can't give a real ride report yet because there is snow on the ground at home, I can't wait to get it on the rode soon. I posted a couple pics to enjoy the first on the trainer the second mounted up with Easton EA90 Aeros which look excellent on.


----------



## bertoni

Great looking bike. I think this is a great bike for the money.


----------



## Arnozilla

I just ordered mine on Saturday with the Sram group. It should arrive mid January.


----------



## desmo13

My wife surprised me today with a receipt. She ordered mine and will be here on Friday.
Size Large, Sram, White.
The shop owner said they are coming with white bar tape, I have seen pics both ways on the net. anyone know whats up? Chief, is your seat and tape stock?

Mine is coming from Eden Bicycles in Castro Valley CA.


----------



## TheChief

Desmo13, Yes I have seen a couple things vary from early marketing information realeased from Look. Most importantly, it did not come with the Look Sprint pedals as listed my Look. The bar tape is stock and a black carbon weave look. I was skeptical at first but it has been pretty nice. The seat I am using is not stock, it is a prologo choice. The bike came with a Selle Italia Ponza seat in white and black. It looks pretty good and is rather light, I was not willing to break in a new seat though.

So far everything has been great with the bike, and the SRAM group has blown me away. Only problem is I am going to have to work pretty hard to be as fast as the bike looks.

I was not able to find any complete bike weight information online yet, I plan to get mine up to the shop for a official wieght here someday, I'll post it when it comes.
Good luck, you are going to love the bike!


----------



## rness666

Anybody in the 5'10 range with 32" cycling inseam have some advice for a look 566 frame size? I would like to order one ASAP but I can't figure out whether I need a large (55 cm) or medium (53 cm). Based on the Chief's experience I am leaning towards the large. Any suggestions? Chief?


----------



## rward325

Since we are the same size pretty much I will sound off. I test rode a large and a medium. The LArge in this bike fit better. I ride a M / 54cm, in this case it is the Large frame.


----------



## Steverm

I am about 6' and am waiting for my Look to arrive. My LBS saw me on a large and extra large. He thought an XL would be better. He is well regarded and makes his own frames. Sadly, still waiting for delivery.


----------



## George M

Looking forward to seeing it Steve. I think your going to love the bike. Maybe not as much as me, but you will.:thumbsup:


----------



## medimond

The Chief, love your new bike and really would like to own one myself! I cannot justify it this year, but perhaps in the following year. 

I noticed the Crank Bro pedals installed on your bike, I road 1000+ miles on the Candy model last year and then purchase some Ultegra road bike pedals. IMO, wow, the Ultegra are so much smoother and comfortable. I swear that my spinning improved by just changing the pedals.


----------



## Marksru16

I am awaiting my Look 566 in size small. I'm 5"6. Seeing all the posts from people 2-3" taller than me getting a small is starting to worry me. Maybe I am better off with XS. I checked specs though and the standover height is the same on XS and S. I did test ride the small and found it to be pretty good. When I get the bike I plan on getting it fitted by LBS and hopefully it will be the right fit for me.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

i'm 5'6 and looking to pick up the XSmall Look 566 bike. i think that'd be a better fit for our heights.


----------



## Marksru16

I got the S and it was too big, ended up returning it and getting the XS. It fits very well (although they still needed to shave the seat stem a bit). Great bike.


----------



## linx3301

5'6" and on XS frame? I'm like 1/2 inch taller than you and I'm on a M frame. I did ended up putting a 90mm stem though besides that I don't feel any other issue when riding.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

my bad, ended up getting the size S 51 frame 566.


----------



## AlxMacedoN

Hello fellas!

Reviving this post with my issue, I've recently adquired this same frameset in size L, and i am exactly the same proportions that the guy who started this post, 181 cm total height (equivalent to 6 foot) and have a 87 cm inseam (34.25 inches, huge legs), I fitted a seatpost to the frame and tried to make some measurements but it look's way too high, 25 cm of seatpost exposed.

The question here is, it will fit me? Because I dont want to build this gorgoeus frame only to find out at the end is a no fit for me.

Appreciate in advance for your help.


----------



## AlxMacedoN

Hello fellas!

Reviving this post with my issue, I've recently adquired this same frameset in size L, and i am exactly the same proportions that the guy who started this post, 181 cm total height (equivalent to 6 foot) and have a 87 cm inseam (34.25 inches, huge legs), I fitted a seatpost to the frame and tried to make some measurements but it look's way too high, 25 cm of seatpost exposed.

The question here is, it will fit me? Because I dont want to build this gorgoeus frame only to find out at the end is a no fit for me.


Appreciate your help in advance!


----------



## MMsRepBike

As long as the post is 350mm or longer, having 250mm exposed is fine.

Will the bike fit you? No idea.


----------



## bikerjulio

What's your saddle height? C/L of crank to top.

Do you know what saddle to bar drop you usually run, and can it be done with that frame without a riser stem?

I see that the OP settled on an XL. Going a size smaller would have given a more "racy" fit, but IMO an XL would have been better for you too, but without knowing more it's hard to say too much.


----------



## AlxMacedoN

Honestly IDK my saddle to drop measurements, but i currently ride a 58 cm CT traditional steel frame (a 90's pinarello Stelvio), showing a 19 cm of seat post with a 95mm stem


----------



## AlxMacedoN

And my saddle height on my current ride is 82cm from center of crank to the top of the saddle with a 170mm crank arm, i dont know if this could help,but this are my measurements from the competitive cyclist page:
Inseam: 87
Trunk: 55.5
Forearm: 35
Arm: 69
Thigh: 65
Lower Leg: 60
Sternal Notch: 149
Total Body Height: 181	

I've never builded a compact or sloping frame before, im having troubles here


----------



## bikerjulio

AlxMacedoN said:


> And my saddle height on my current ride is 82cm from center of crank to the top of the saddle with a 170mm crank arm, i dont know if this could help,but this are my measurements from the competitive cyclist page:
> Inseam: 87
> Trunk: 55.5
> Forearm: 35
> Arm: 69
> Thigh: 65
> Lower Leg: 60
> Sternal Notch: 149
> Total Body Height: 181
> 
> I've never builded a compact or sloping frame before, im having troubles here


Saddle to bar drop is not related to the frame. You measure the saddle height from the floor, and top of bar height from the floor and subtract. Your saddle height is within 1/2 cm of mine at 81.5 and I ride an XL LOOK. But maybe you are a very racy guy, who likes the bars very low. IDK.


----------



## AlxMacedoN

This is my current setup as you can see is not like a total "racy" setup.


----------



## bikerjulio

If you are happy with the setup of your current bike then it's a very simple matter to see if it can be duplicated in the new one.

With the saddle at the correct height, measure setback on both by putting the rear wheel against a wall, measure from crank c/l to wall, measure from saddle tip to wall, and subtract - that's your setback. Adjust the new bike as needed.

I have already told you how to measure saddle to bar drop - so do that next. Normally changed with spacers, flipping stem as a last resort.

Finally measure reach - I do it from the saddle tip to the c/l of the bars. If the bars have significantly different reach then you can place a rod across the top of the grips and measure to that. If the reach can be set by using a stem that's within a normal range - say 100 to 130 mm, then you're good.


----------

